

Navy seals who killed Bin Laden disciplined for role with video game - siloraptor
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_162-57547417/7-navy-seals-disciplined-for-role-with-video-game/

======
mpyne
The title here is misleading. The articles notes that _1_ of the SEALs
receiving punishment was a member of the bin Laden raid (and leaves unclear
what his role had been), the other 6 are members of that SEAL Team but were
not involved in that raid.

It does say 4 other former members of that Team are still under investigation
without mentioning if they were involved in the raid or not.

So a better title might be the obvious: "7 Navy SEALs disciplined for role
with video game".

------
gadders
I tell you what - I bet the game publishers couldn't have wished for better
publicity.

------
AutoCorrect
What kind of punishment will the administration get for helping with the
movie? None, I'll bet. Double standards.

